# Your Bandwidth?



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

I would like to see all off your bandwidth's here at GBATemp.

Please all run a speedtest at speedtest.net
After you finnished the test post your results here at the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Heres my results:



A slow 1024/128Kbit connection... dont ask me why its running at 1024/256Kbit


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 14, 2007)

Eh. I was expecting a lot less. Especially because I have an 8mbit connection.


----------



## Samutz (Sep 14, 2007)

At work right now:


----------



## mkoo (Sep 14, 2007)

and they say it's 1024/128. More interestingly speedtest.net got my location wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Eh. I was expecting a lot less. Especially because I have an 8mbit connection.


I would wish i had that one :/

Or the ones my friend have its a 15 Mbit


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## DaveHimself (Sep 14, 2007)

Hooray for work!


----------



## Jeda (Sep 14, 2007)

I can use 6 GB of that every month


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 14 2007 said:


>


I wish i had that upload


----------



## hankchill (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## dice (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 14, 2007)

gonna upgrade to 16mbps soon


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish i had that upload



Yeah, me too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . At home I mean.


----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If i just had fibernet layed down -.-'!
My friend who lives only 5 houses away is SO lucky hes on a way where there allready are fibernet!


----------



## Harsky (Sep 14, 2007)

C'est la vie I suppose.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 14, 2007)

GG 1.5meg/living in Iowa.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 14, 2007)

And I'm paying for half of that lol.


----------



## Zorn (Sep 14, 2007)

... and some times it says: 25xx kb/s ....


----------



## SynGamer (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## TaMs (Sep 14, 2007)

lame i know.. actually uoload is something around 400-500 normally dunno why it put 200 there lulz


----------



## Rayder (Sep 14, 2007)

$20 dollar a month DSL:
2543down 523up

Good enough for me.


----------



## webjedi (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## xbandaidx (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(SynGamer @ Sep 14 2007 said:


>



Wow, apparently your road runner is twice the speed of my road runner. :/


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Rapid Dr3am (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm in my ISPs office right now, I'll try it at home sometime.


----------



## SynGamer (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SynGamer @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, apparently your road runner is twice the speed of my road runner. :/



I'm in Potsdam, NY...it's 10 MB download, 1 MB upload.  Personally, i would like to see the upload rate a bit higher since i play online via my 360.


----------



## Julee (Sep 14, 2007)

15mbps down, 1mbps up. and thats with four computers online and an xbox. costs me something like 40-50$ Canadian a month.


----------



## fryguy (Sep 14, 2007)

The upload speed be more like 6mbit. I get more accurate results with tptest


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2007)

heck yeah baby


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 14, 2007)

i want faster upload


----------



## Verocity (Sep 15, 2007)

Look Down!

edit: this is the fastest in my area :[


----------



## royman19 (Sep 15, 2007)

Good enough for me!


----------



## tetsuya (Sep 15, 2007)

Online gaming lags a lot not sure why.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 15, 2007)

Is that site kilobytes or kilobits?


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 15, 2007)

theres another thread like this.. but i forgot


----------



## Tylon (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## HBK (Sep 15, 2007)

I pay for 2048/256. A little disappointing...


----------



## jargus (Sep 15, 2007)

You people make me sad.


----------



## AishunBao (Sep 15, 2007)

Pwn'd.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 15, 2007)

Update:







Tried it again later at night when there aren't as many users online.

And tried a different spot too, it seemed to make my upload a little higher.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 15, 2007)

universities have fast internet


----------



## Katalyst (Sep 15, 2007)

lawl, my upload is faster than my download.


----------



## 4saken (Sep 15, 2007)

Eep.

I did the test again with a place further away.. Strange






Faster please


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 15, 2007)

Stupid Telefonica told me they'd triple my DL speed in July... I'm still waiting...


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## voctikal00 (Sep 15, 2007)

its a 5/384  connection  so thats about as good as it'll get.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 15, 2007)

The server that i used to use has gone. So my speed has been quartered. It was 20mb/s
EDIT: This is what it should be


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 15, 2007)

wanna change provider.. huhu.. 80G quota is not enough.. i notice someone use TPG.. O,o is it good?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah tpg is decent in adelaide anyway. Not the best pings but easily playable. good speeds


----------



## AishunBao (Sep 15, 2007)

Update: Got this, but probably a fluke because I can't seem to be able to reproduce the result. Still a huge ass number though.


----------



## 4saken (Sep 15, 2007)

Is the internet unlimited at universities, or are you restricted?


----------



## AishunBao (Sep 15, 2007)

I've heard there's a 700 MB download bandwidth cap per day at my school but I'm not really so sure on that because I've downloaded 1 GB in like two minutes and I've heard others have done more.

But in terms of content, no, it's not restricted.


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 15, 2007)

AishunBao: you are lucky!! u know i only get 150mb per month in my uni (University of Queensland).. that includes when i use it in the lab and wireless.. T_T.. and.. in another uni in my city, international students get 700Mb per month..


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 15, 2007)

hopefully, by the time i go to uni, internet becomes so fast, you can download 1TB a second


----------



## Rapid Dr3am (Sep 15, 2007)

At home downloading torrents on a wireless connection.

So much for my 20mb.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Is the internet unlimited at universities, or are you restricted?



It's 5 gig download and 5 gig upload cap per 24 hours here.


----------



## Switchy (Sep 15, 2007)

That's pretty good considering that I'm on wireless.

The only thing that bugs me is that in Belgium, the downloadloadlimit average is 12-15GB per month!!!
Next year there's an unlimited ISP coming, come to mama!!!


----------



## lawliet (Sep 16, 2007)

I've never reached anywhere near this speed before. Probably because most of the content is nowhere near my location.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the internet unlimited at universities, or are you restricted?
> ...


Use those torrents.


----------



## cheapassdave (Sep 16, 2007)

wow some of you guys have some fast freakin connections...


----------



## dafatkid27 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## AishunBao (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> AishunBao: you are lucky!! u know i only get 150mb per month in my uni (University of Queensland).. that includes when i use it in the lab and wireless.. T_T.. and.. in another uni in my city, international students get 700Mb per month..



Ah, yeah, 150 MB per month really sucks. I think I could reach 150 MB bandwidth in a month just by browsing webpages.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I learned that technically, I have no bandwidth restrictions, but there's a "reasonable use" policy or something. I guess if I go overboard, my university will investigate.


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Sep 14 2007 said:


>







Dang, I hope I'm paying less than you. Rogers forced me to use their landline service if I want internet too, so I just went with Shaw. Did I make the right choice =(?


----------



## Freddy_FC (Sep 16, 2007)

Mine


----------



## Verocity (Sep 22, 2007)

This speedtest website works better for me, because its alot closer than speedtest.net's location.

I used epbinternet.com/speedtest











oh and










thats my school...haha i wish!


----------



## Urza (Sep 22, 2007)

Wireless.






Wired.


----------



## Verocity (Sep 22, 2007)

oh and that test at my school was wireless on an IBM thinkpad.


----------



## theonlyone123123 (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 22, 2007)

The uber high download speeds from Comcast users like us is just the Powerboost service they offer. After a while the download slows from 20mbits down to the advertised speed at 6 mbits or so.


----------

